# New Beetle, 2002, 2.0 Oil Change?



## pbriggs4 (May 18, 2009)

I am new to the New Beetle. What should I use for oil? I see by the tag on the windsheild that a synthetic oil was used... but I do not know what weight or what kind.
By what I've read, I'm thinking Mobile 1 oil. What about the filter?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Pat


----------

